#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Web Developer

## HRStrategy

A large Greek TV channel based in Athens, for the development of its internet portal, wishes to hire a Web Developer.
*Experience with the below is a must:*

Web development: 

JavaScriptJS frameworksJQueryAJAXHTML5CSS3

SQL skillsPHP development using a framework, ie. Laravel, Symfony, Yii, etc

Experience on Database Management SystemsExperience in detailed specifications draftingProblem analysis and troubleshooting

*Ideal candidate**’s qualifications**:*

Passion for engineering: analyzing and fixing thingsDoing things the smart and easy waySimplification skillsAbility to work well under pressure, meeting deadlinesStrong team playerComputer Science/Engineering GraduateAt least 3yrs experience in development, preferably in big/popular news sites

*The company* *offer**s**:*


Competitive salary, directly dependent on candidate's profile and experienceVisibility of your work in a highly appreciated siteFinancially stable environment


Please submit resume in English indicating the position for which you are interested in, at Info@hrstrategy.gr

----------

